# Solved: Sniper Ghost Warrior, Slow and Choppy



## Bama Hound (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a game called Sniper Ghost Warrior. I read the system requirements on the DVD case and I have way more than it needs to run. What I didn't read was the fact that you have to load Stream. In fact when you put the DVD in the drive and hit install it loads Stream first. I had to set-up an account there and then it installs the game. When it gets through with the installation, I log on to Stream and there is the game in my library. It says hit the Play button to play. Well I see a bar next to that that says installiing components or something like that, 83% complete. We have slow DSL here but 5 1/2 hours later it completed. It was late so I quit and cranked it up next AM. Booted fine logged onto Stream, there was my game. I clicked on Sniper and it started fine. I created a character went through the audio and video options. I picked a high res since this is an old game (I run on a computer monitor and a TV) I use the big screen for my games. I then went through the games training cycle. All that was O.K. When I went to the Game Mode the intro trailer thingy was a little choppy but when I got the "mission" and went to "move out" , all went south from there. I put my finger on the "W" key (which is supposed to make the character move forward). Nothing, you can sit there holding the "W" for about 30 seconds and the guy finally choppily moves out. I figured I had my resolution set too high so I went back to the game options and all but one of the options are greyed out. I hit Technical Support on the DVD and it directs you to a trailer to buy the game I am sitting there with in my DVD player. It commenses to playing the trailer and the technical support link at the bottom is greyed out. I figure after the trailer the link will get hot. Never does. This game is made by City Interactive. Can anybody give me any clue as to what just happened over the coarse of the last couple days and what to do next. I would like to get the game going but if all else fails Wal-Mart can have it back with my kindest regards. I have never posted to any forum before so please overlook any stupid stuff. Attached dxdiag as asked in the sticky.(I think) Love to read the things on gere they help many times. Thank Y'all. P.S. Does the game play through the net on single player or what in the cat hair is going on here?


----------



## shadowmaker1001 (Jul 9, 2011)

so you have an intel pentium 4 cpu 
and 3 gigs of ram
and an Nvidia GeForce 6800 series GPU

It seems like the cpu and gpu are pretty low end 

and it says here the that the minimum requirment for the game are
3.2 GHz processer
2gb of ram
Nvidia 6800

usually the minimum system requirment dont recommend the game will run smoothly even on the lowest 
graphical setting first of all try updating the game just in case its a bug like on black ops for pc its choppy and slow no matter what graphics setting your on but with the updates it gets a bit better 
and if that doesnt work go ingame and lower the resolution because the bigger the resolution the harder it is for you graphics card to process it and if that still doesnt work then lower graphics setting but the resolution should work and since you barley me the requirements i'd say the lowest which is usually like 640x400 i think


----------



## Bama Hound (Jul 6, 2011)

I went back and checked the CPU is 3.4 ghz and there is 4 mb ram the gpu is 6800ultra. I know this isn't a high end gamer but I ran the can you run this diagnostics on Ghost Warrior and it is way more than what is needed. The game only calls forWindows XP (which I have) 3.2ghz CPU (mine is 3.4) NVIDIA 6800 graphics card w/256 and I have that. It is probably a good time to look at a graphics card. However in my other post you will notice that when I go to settings in the game the resolution is greyed out so I can't raise, lower or anything else. Oh by the way I did uninstall and reinstall the game. Same problem. Thanks for your idea. It goes online to the Stream account to play and that thing had a 5 1/2 hour download so you would Think it was updated and patched and whatever else but who knows. I know nothing about the Stream. This DSL was once upon a time a real screamer a couple years back. Now everything wants on the net. Too many heads in the trough I guess.


----------



## shadowmaker1001 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea but when you checked the resolution u said you were in game but for some games you can't do that some you have to edit them at the menu because for some you can't change them while your playing the game some you even have to use a separate application
So try to edit them right when u start the game not after u started playing


----------



## Bama Hound (Jul 6, 2011)

Even at the start of the game the video options were greyed out. I deleated the character I was playing and created a new one and the video options were available again. I think the snag might be playing the game on the tv not the computer monitor. If I play on computer monitor it plays O. K. Might be the graphics card is O.K. on computer monitor but can't make the stretch to big screen. I probably need to look at another GPU. Thanks


----------



## shadowmaker1001 (Jul 9, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## Bama Hound (Jul 6, 2011)

I changed my res on in my settings to use 16 bit color for the tv and the game plays O. K. I leave the settings higher for the computer monitor. One of those deals where you have to make a judgement call for quality or quantity. Me I love a big screen.


----------



## shadowmaker1001 (Jul 9, 2011)

That's great but for me haha I'd much rather play on a tiny screen and get the best graphical experience of a lifetime but u know it's more preference


----------



## Bama Hound (Jul 6, 2011)

I loaded and played on big screen for a while but it froze after a made a few quick moves with my character. Ordered a HIS Radeon HD 4670 Ice Q 1 GB Dual DL-DVI PCI Express 2X16 card from Amazon. Had good reviews, I will let everybody know how it works out. Probably could get more card but since this computer is so old it would be like putting a 4 bbl. carburetor on a Volkswagen.


----------



## shadowmaker1001 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have an ati radeon 5670 which plays pretty well can play all crisis games including number 2 on all extreemely high setting no lag I love it haha the one u get will play even some modern games with high setting it's pretty much the same as mine except mine has dx11 support so u can play most super modern games that still use dx10 or can be switched to dx10

Happy gaming!


----------



## Bama Hound (Jul 6, 2011)

The new video card fixed all evils with the Sniper Ghost Warrior. Running all effects on highest settings. It should be noted that the "Can I Run This" program was showing green bars all the way so heads up on that.


----------



## shadowmaker1001 (Jul 9, 2011)

I decided I might get sniper ghost warily myself looks pretty good


----------

